# Supplements along with pregnacare



## Sandyboy (Dec 31, 2008)

Hi
Just a quick question if you dont mind.
I have just got word that they have found an egg donor for me so will start my treatment on my next period.  Hoping for ET end of March beginning of April.
I am already taking pregnacare but am wrecking my head looking at other supplements to take along with it.  I dont want to od on anything.  I am a veggie you see so am sure there is other supplements I could be taking alongside this.
Any advise I would be very grateful.

Thanks in advance


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly) (Jan 1, 2007)

Pregnacare is plenty as long as you have a mixed diet.
The one with omega 3 is a good idea. You might want to find a vegetarian source if you do not want to take fish oil.

Other than that, unless you have documented deficiencies in any nutrient, I would not waste your money. 

What sort of things were you worried about in particular?


----------



## Sandyboy (Dec 31, 2008)

Hi, going to buy the one with the Omega3 in next time but I also keep reading about vitamin D and Magnesium.
I guess pregnacare has everything in it I need so will keep it at that
Thanks


----------

